# For those interested in archeology/prehistory



## Venusian Broon (Dec 31, 2019)

Just putting this up as I'm really enjoying Stefan Milo's content on his Youtube channel and this is his latest video - talks about a lot of interesting stuff on fascinating time periods of human prehistory. I think he tends to go with mainstream views (so no ancient aliens thank gawd!) but actually he isn't afraid to say 'we don't know' or talking about other suggestions when discussing the issues.






EDIT - yeah, the mass 'cannibal grave' was pretty far out!


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jan 1, 2020)

Cheers for that - that was really interesting. 

Have also put the book he mentioned to the top of my wishlist:





__





						The First Farmers of Europe: An Evolutionary Perspective (Cambridge World Archaeology) eBook : Shennan, Stephen: Amazon.co.uk: Books
					

The First Farmers of Europe: An Evolutionary Perspective (Cambridge World Archaeology) eBook : Shennan, Stephen: Amazon.co.uk: Books



					www.amazon.co.uk


----------



## Pemry Janes (Jan 1, 2020)

I'm certainly going to check it out.


----------

